# My small (but still growing) makeup collection



## burnitdown_x (Jun 4, 2008)

So, I'm slightly new to makeup so theres not a lot.

















Urban Decay Clean & Sober Oil-free Makeup Remover
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion (small)
Urban Decay Surreal Skin Liquid Makeup in Vision
Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadow Box
Maybelline Define-A-Lash Mascara
L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable Makeup in Classic Tan
L'Oreal H.i.P Color Rich Cream Crayon in Perfectionist
N.Y.C. Eyeliner Duet in Islands in the Stream
Sephora Liquid Eyeliner
Wet & Wild Lipstick in 519A
Napoleon Perdis Colour Disc in #92 Fuchsia
M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Forgery
M.A.C. Heatherette Trio 1
Ecotools Brushes 5-pc Set

Theres a few more things not pictured, but they're not very important.

Anyway, as you can tell I don't have many M.A.C. products, and I'm going to M.A.C. later today so I would like to know if you guys have any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 4, 2008)

oh wow.. I'm so jealous of your UD deluxe box.. u're good for a starter.. keep it up..


----------



## Brittni (Jun 4, 2008)

Napoleon Perdis Colour Disc in #92 Fuchsia looks HOT


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG! The UD pallet is my favorite!! I use it everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great collection ! It looks like you got the basics down !


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats a great start!


----------



## ANNAeye (Jun 4, 2008)

you have great stuff


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 5, 2008)

What an awesome little collection!!  You have such great stuff!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice collection, you'll have a huge collection long before you know it! 

It would depend on how much your budget is for mac, I'd recommend basic things like black track fluidline, mac 239 brush, mac eye kohl smolder, a mac blush (better for an MA to recommend you some), umm bare canvas paint. Basic neutral eyeshadows, like woodwinked, sable, satin taupe, espresso. 

It all depends on what your prepared to wear


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Nice collection, you'll have a huge collection long before you know it! 

It would depend on how much your budget is for mac, I'd recommend basic things like black track fluidline, mac 239 brush, mac eye kohl smolder, a mac blush (better for an MA to recommend you some), umm bare canvas paint. Basic neutral eyeshadows, like woodwinked, sable, satin taupe, espresso. 

It all depends on what your prepared to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much for your suggestions. I've actually been thinking about getting neutral colors but I wasn't sure which ones. So I'll check out those shades. I actually just bought a tendertone in EZ baby and I love it. I'll probably get some neutral shades next time I go to M.A.C.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

I really love the heatherette trio!! You have an amazing start!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 8, 2008)

great collection


----------

